# Bristol meet October CANCELLED



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Unfortunately i'm gunna have to cancel this i've come down with bloody swine flu, i guess that's what you get from working in a pharmacy sorry guys.

Hopefully will get a cruise sorted for ADI if anyones interested !!*


Hi guys and gals i thought it's about time i put together a little meet and cruise, this will be my first official meet as your Bristol rep so lets try and make it a good one.
Heres what i have in mind.

Meet up at the Bowlplex in Longwellgreen then head out to Burrington Combe and stop at the Burrington inn for a drink and a chat and then head off to cheddar for food.

http://www.burringtoninn.co.uk

Will work out a decent route with lots of country lanes. 

Let me know who's up for this.

Charles


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Charles i would of come to this myself mate, but i will be in Spain then having a bit of a holiday. I will try and make your next one mate


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheers bud  enjouy sunny Spain


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll have a look to see if I have the day off work... Or if I can get it off,
I'm back in on tuesday so I'll let you know soon.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Will Sam be providing demonstrations :lol: I presume he wont have back by then sadley [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I am up fo this, assuming nothing comes up.
Pencil me in.


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm up for it, providing i get my car by then!!!  
Should be collecting Friday as long as there no more delays  
Good to get to meet some of you.

Mark


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

is the pub up for negotiation?
lol


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> Will Sam be providing demonstrations :lol: I presume he wont have back by then sadley [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Nope he won't have his car back until ADI


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Slight change of plan regarding dates, due to the fact it's rally day at castle combe on the 19th i have decided to move the meet to Oct 3rd. Hopefully this will also give people more time to arrange the time off.

Charles


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Also Pencil me and maybe Mrs in please, tho get sam to txt and remind me the day b4 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Will mark it in my calender.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Orgee3 said:


> is the pub up for negotiation?
> lol


Depends what you have in mind ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Charles

Even though you have changed it i still cannot make it  As i am working. But im free the Sunday 4th **cough cough** :lol: :lol: 
Only messing, you keep the date that pleases the mass

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Ian_Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh bugger I'll be in Egypt on the 3rd Oct. Shame as that would be a nice little drive out!


----------



## Getinmyson (Sep 6, 2009)

Count me in for the pub as I'm over in North Somerset. It will be my first meet up!  I'd assume pub at around 1pm?

Alex


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

i could be up for this! isnt too far to come and bugger all happens in wales!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

The more the merrier, James i'm not sure how far you are but if it helps it took me 40mins to get from mine which is near the starting point to Cardiff


----------



## Bushybeaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

Would I be right in saying you are the rep for the whole of the SW, i.e Bristol down ?

I'm in Exeter, not far,just wondered.

As a new member I may be up for this.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bushybeaver said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would I be right in saying you are the rep for the whole of the SW, i.e Bristol down ?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how big my juristriction is but i think there's another rep down your way.

TT_RS	is your man


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Orgee3 said:
> 
> 
> > is the pub up for negotiation?
> ...


well i did have the crown or the plume of feathers in mind... but as the date has changed i cant make it... im racing at castle combe that day... 

what time is it going on till?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Orgee3 said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Orgee3 said:
> ...


Not sure mate, i guess when everyone goes home.


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

cool, well ill drive over once im done anyway, try my luck...


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Orgee3 said:


> cool, well ill drive over once im done anyway, try my luck...


Ok bud ill try and get another mini meet going latr a pub or something


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds gd to me,


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Would have been great to have joined up for the day ,but will be in Germany that weekend. Must try and meet up and arrange a cruise.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll see if we can make it too - especially as I can see the Bowlplex from my kitchen window!!!!!!


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Damn, just been reminded that I am supposed to be going tank driving for my dad's b'day on the 3rd.









Are you planning on having a regular meet?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

lazerjules said:


> Damn, just been reminded that I am supposed to be going tank driving for my dad's b'day on the 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope to be mate..


----------



## Getinmyson (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm out of this now due to family commitments.  Will hopefully make the next one.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Gadget, 
Going to try and make it up from South Devon for the Pub if its still the Burrington Inn what time are you planning to get there?

Kevin


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Not sure yet mate, i'd say around 12:30


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I wont be able to get there till 1pm


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Unfortunately i'm gunna have to cancel this i've come down with bloody swine flu, i guess that's what you get from working in a pharmacy sorry guys.

Hopefully will get a cruise sorted for ADI if anyones interested !!*


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> *Unfortunately i'm gunna have to cancel this i've come down with bloody swine flu, i guess that's what you get from working in a pharmacy sorry guys.
> 
> Hopefully will get a cruise sorted for ADI if anyones interested !!*


Get well soon mate :-| :-|


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear buddy. See you at ADI


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Aww, that sucks. Hope you get better soon.

At least you'll be able to dose yourself up on lots of drugs.

Plenty of more opportunities. Anybody going to Castle Combe for the Audi day?

On the plus side, this means I don't have to wash my car, and look embarrassed at the fresh gouges out of my wheels.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Il be there Dash


----------

